# Nitro Team TLS Boots too stiff for Capita board?



## eagleEye (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I ride Capita Outerspace living board (flex around 5) and Union strata bindings. 
I am thinking of getting the Nitro Team TLS Boots, as they seem to be the most comfortable I could find.
What is bothering me is they might be a bit too stiff (rate at 8!) for my board/binding combo.
What do you guys think?

Many thanks!
Cheers,
D


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They’ll be fine. They’re stiffest on day one and only soften from there


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I ride Team TLS boots and they are comfy. Had some issues with lace system staying locked, but I've gotten that resolved. You just have to make sure the laces are pulled as deep as possible into the locking mechanism. They are on the stiffer side for an all mountain or freestyle set up and I would say they definitely live up to that 8 stiffness rating. Hope that helps.


----------



## dddjr (Jan 7, 2022)

i ride stiff boots (Nitro Select Standard) but when i'm just cruising on an easy day i simply don't lace them very tight for an easier flex.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> I ride Team TLS boots and they are comfy. Had some issues with lace system staying locked, but I've gotten that resolved. You just have to make sure the laces are pulled as deep as possible into the locking mechanism. They are on the stiffer side for an all mountain or freestyle set up and I would say they definitely live up to that 8 stiffness rating. Hope that helps.


Hi man.

Since you ride tls... i want to buy a new pair of snowboarding boots, since the ones i have are just to soft. I am choosing between burton photon boa (double boa) and nitro team tls. It said they are both medium stiff but i am a bit concerned with boa system. I have 115kg so i need something to really "hold me tight". But on the other hand I am used to boa and am a bit worried lacing sistem would loose and not deliver...

If you have wear boots with boa system before,can you compare them with lacing. Maybe some pros and/or cons?

I ride nitro pantera with burton cartel bindings.

Thank you!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Obelix said:


> Hi man.
> 
> Since you ride tls... i want to buy a new pair of snowboarding boots, since the ones i have are just to soft. I am choosing between burton photon boa (double boa) and nitro team tls. It said they are both medium stiff but i am a bit concerned with boa system. I have 115kg so i need something to really "hold me tight". But on the other hand I am used to boa and am a bit worried lacing sistem would loose and not deliver...
> 
> ...


I've never used BOA, but they wouldn't be so popular if they didn't work. BOA seems like it would be easier. 

Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> I've never used BOA, but they wouldn't be so popular if they didn't work. BOA seems like it would be easier.
> 
> Wish I could be of more help.


Do you find lacing system hard to get used to?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had both the nitro tls system and am using double boas this year. I loved my nito boots and when it was time to upgrade I was hoping nitro would get the boas into more boots in their lineup then they did this year. I've always found the TLS to by finicky in its relation to being locked in v. looking locked in. You really need to get the lace deep between the teeth to have it locked, otherwise the lace just slips out and loosens up in a run or two. Since switching to the Boas this season I have really enjoyed the secure knowledge that my boots are tight and will stay that way for the most part. I don't have to constantly mess with them like I did with the TLS. If Nitro does add more Boas in their line up I'd happily get another pair of their boots. Love the nitro boots but hate TLS... Also hate traditional laces so that wasn't an option for me.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Obelix said:


> Do you find lacing system hard to get used to?


As @bseracka said, it's kinda tricky to get the laces locked in. They'll look locked in, they'll feel locked in and a run or two later, you're messing with the laces. All lacing systems seem to loosen up after your first run, but with the TLS system I found I was messing with the laces 3-4 times a day. Now, I've figured out you need to make sure the laces are deep into the locking mechanism, which is best accomplished by sitting your butt when when you lock the laces in. Of course I'm not down for sitting on my butt and doing my laces in a dirt parking lot. It can be done standing up too, but it's a little trickier. 

I have to admit the lacing system was really pissing me off for the first 5-6 days out. I had bought the boots right before Covid shut everything down, so I was outside the return window when the issue raised it's ugly head. Since I was stuck with the boots and otherwise was pleased with them, I just kept struggling with the locking mechanism and now I just double and triple check them and they work fine.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

Jimi7 said:


> As @bseracka said, it's kinda tricky to get the laces locked in. They'll look locked in, they'll feel locked in and a run or two later, you're messing with the laces. All lacing systems seem to loosen up after your first run, but with the TLS system I found I was messing with the laces 3-4 times a day. Now, I've figured out you need to make sure the laces are deep into the locking mechanism, which is best accomplished by sitting your butt when when you lock the laces in. Of course I'm not down for sitting on my butt and doing my laces in a dirt parking lot. It can be done standing up too, but it's a little trickier.
> 
> I have to admit the lacing system was really pissing me off for the first 5-6 days out. I had bought the boots right before Covid shut everything down, so I was outside the return window when the issue raised it's ugly head. Since I was stuck with the boots and otherwise was pleased with them, I just kept struggling with the locking mechanism and now I just double and triple check them and they work fine.


So, in short, boots itself are really good and they do what nitro is promoting, but you have to take some time to figure out the lacing system and after that you're good  ?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

bseracka said:


> Pretty much.


Cool! I actually really dont have much choice anyway, i either pick burton photon boa or nitro team tls. Those are the only boots i can get in my country. I have 33 mondo size


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Obelix said:


> So, in short, boots itself are really good and they do what nitro is promoting, but you have to take some time to figure out the lacing system and after that you're good  ?





Obelix said:


> Cool! I actually really dont have much choice anyway, i either pick burton photon boa or nitro team tls. Those are the only boots i can get in my country. I have 33 mondo size


I think you'll be happy with either boots. Now that I've got the locking mechanism down, I'm happy with my Team TLS boots.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

Guys, i bought Nitro Team TLS at the end, tried it out yesterday and have to say the boots are absolutly awesome. the response i got i like day and night compared to my old boots. Im really happy. thanks again for all your thoughts on this boots🤟


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice. I agree, they are responsive boots.


----------



## bheise225 (12 mo ago)

eagleEye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ride Capita Outerspace living board (flex around 5) and Union strata bindings.
> I am thinking of getting the Nitro Team TLS Boots, as they seem to be the most comfortable I could find.
> ...


The TLS boots are fantastic and will loosen up the more you wear them. I had a pair of DC BOAs and they got so annoying and my feet were always cold. The Nitro TLS liner is so comfortable and warm and the footprint of the boot is also smaller imo. These boots are incredible (IMO) and you won't be disappointed. I barely feel the deck under my feet because of how comfortable these boots really are. Really good quality.


----------



## Obelix (Feb 1, 2020)

bheise225 said:


> The TLS boots are fantastic and will loosen up the more you wear them. I had a pair of DC BOAs and they got so annoying and my feet were always cold. The Nitro TLS liner is so comfortable and warm and the footprint of the boot is also smaller imo. These boots are incredible (IMO) and you won't be disappointed. I barely feel the deck under my feet because of how comfortable these boots really are. Really good quality.


Indeed man, trully awesome boots, i am really happy with it!


----------

